# Taylor Made Burner '09 Irons



## SS2 (Aug 28, 2009)

Details: 4 iron to PW, 1/2" extra on the shaft, 1 wrap of tape under grips, *regular* 85gram shafts (previous clubs: 1995 Titliest DCI Blacks with *stiff* shafts)

The Burner '09s are attractive to look at and with very light 85gram shafts inspire confidence when gripped. My pro (who supplied them including custom fit for Â£399) said that these were the first irons Taylor Made had produced that he felt were anywhere near the usability of their woods.

The big difference for me, as a 40 year old 13 handicapper who was a 30 year old 8 handicapper, is the change of shaft. The Burners are as forgiving as the world's most benevolent priest unless you swing too fast and hard at the ball. My old, stiff DCIs demanded a near perfect strike or else would produce a poor result.

I trialled both the AP1s and AP2s from Titleist, both with stiff and regular shafts, but none of these combinations produced the same ball flight and distance that the Burner '09s gave me (unless I did a "Wild Man Of Wonga" swing and attempted to kill the ball).

Overall, this review is saying "Yup, the Burner '09s are pretty, good value and very hittable" (? is that a word). 

What I have learned is that technology has improved immeasurably in 15 years and that regular, not stiff, shafts are the way forward for me.


----------



## hybirdluo (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah,  Taylormade irons  are quite good compared with others. I trust them!


----------



## DCB (Sep 23, 2009)

Yer still a youngster yet Andy. Just wait 'til you change the next time, will it be Senior flex shafts ?


----------



## SS2 (Sep 29, 2009)

It'll be Super-Extra-Whippy next time.

As for the golf clubs,....


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 21, 2010)

just brought the same and although the head inspires great faith upon address im really struggling to find my correct distances with these.

my previous clubs were TM Supersteel irons (graphite stiff bubble shafts) and i found my 8 iron would always be 155/160, i opted for these as i kept hearing "longest iron ever made" bla bla bla... but ive actually found im around 10 yards shorter on irons, now having to hit 7 irons into 160yard P3's instead of my usual 8.  Nothing has changed in my swing, still using ProV1 balls, just dont seem to get that final bit of distance. one thing i have noticed against the supersteels is the forgiveness. Its mega!!!!

Ive gone back to steel shafts (maybe this is where the problem of distance is regarding distance) but in saying this, the one club more and not as forced swing has seen me now brack 78/79 weekly around my local instead of my consistant 85/86/87 with the supersteels, so i shall continue battering my ego taking one club more for better scores on at the finish!


----------

